# most noobiest, cheesiest unit in 40k



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

tell your opinion on the most noobiest, cheesiest unit in 40k. i think the monolith and in fact the entire necron army is the most cheesiest


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm close, but they do cost a lot of points. still i have to agree, although i would say the Necron Lord in particular. he just plain pisses me off, keeps getting back up no matter what i throw at him!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I personally dislike the 15man Space Wolf Blood Claw squad with 3 damn pfists myself.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Mmm, nothing like those vaccums for making decisions.

Seriously, get with the metagame. If Necrons are as broken as every toss and his dog seems to think, why aren't they obliterating at the tournament scene? Why? Because the Codex consists of 5.8 playable units. You have one real choice for each slot. That choice does one, or if you're lucky, a whopping _two_ things. You have to spend a minimum of five hundred points just to be able to play the game. You have the Phase Out rule, and you tell me any other army that LOSES THE GAME as a result of what most people would see as the average finishing point of an objectiveless game. You have to play the balancing act between numbers and strength in a way no other army list has to. finally, and most severe of all, your enemy will know exactly what you are playing as soon as they hear the word Necrons. Against Marines of both types, all you know is AP3. Against Guard, you know they'll have a number of tanks and lots of things which may do anything. Againts Necrons, a decent player can probably predict their army list to within 15% of its points value.

You tell me the other army that has to deal with this, and I'll give them the powerful units.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Have I clicked on Warseer by mistake?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

a redshirt told me that dark eldar were coming out tomorrow, and after that we're getting new necron models, and theyre getting 4 core choices, and theyre switching to all metal now. thats gotta be true right?

wait. wrong forum.

but seriously, my hjope against hope? that the new TSons are the cheesiest unit in the game.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

black chaplain said:


> tell your opinion on the most noobiest, cheesiest unit in 40k.


Easy. Gretchin Pirates.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

oblitorators or death company. too close to call


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

tactical marines from codex sm. i mean no combat squad rule, can be 5-10 man strong and take both hvy and special no matter how big the squad is. I mean seriously they must be broken right?


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

50 conscripts with 5 flamers, close order drill and an independent commissar! 

ok i jest! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd have to say any of the four cult armies from the current Codex CSM, especially Deathguard and although its not cult IW's.

You can definatly predict whats in a IW's army no matter what. 

As for the cults I just really don't want to think about having to face a army that is cmpletely fearless and will not run away. Scary scary stuff.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> i would say the Necron Lord in particular. he just plain pisses me off, keeps getting back up no matter what i throw at him!


He's nothing that massed Wraithcannon cannot fix


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I really hate facing Kroot Merc armies.


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

i find that a fully tooled up necron lord is the worst thing ever. get back up on 4 plus with higher wounds with higher rolls. toughness 5, weapon which ignores all saves. cheese....on.....a.....stick! :evil:


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

your average chaos lord with infiltrate and daemonic speed

and i think death guard are the least cheesiest 

j


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

black chaplain said:


> i find that a fully tooled up necron lord is the worst thing ever. get back up on 4 plus with higher wounds with higher rolls. toughness 5, weapon which ignores all saves. cheese....on.....a.....stick! :evil:


And you're paying two hundred points for that. There are many HQs that can do more for less.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thats a tough one, theres quite a few things

Terminators with 2 ass cannons (especially when the enemy has as many units of them as possible)
a full unit of Tornados (same as above)

Obliterators
Defiler 
(neither cheesy on there own, but when someone take 9 Obiterators and 4 defilers, then its cheesy)

Tooled up Eldar Vehicles
I once would of said Harlequins, but there puffs

anything from the Necron Codex, especially the Monolith

theres just too much I can't be bothered, I got more important things to do


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> I really hate facing Kroot Merc armies.


Seriously? Never played against a Kroot army (never even played against a Tau army, actually :? ), but I've heard that Kroot Merc armies are featherweights. The Kroot have a great look, and I've toyed with the idea of going all-Kroot someday, but I'd rather not pick anything noticeably overpowered.

And about Necrons...the Phase Out thing is a serious thorn in the side of any Necron player. Honestly, almost every loss I've had with Necrons ended with the remnants of my army giving up and bailing out on me. On a side note, I've heard that the look on a Necron player's face when his army ditches him is hilarious.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah...i have played them twice.

I won both times, but man, i didn't like the thrashing i got. I got thrashed horribly.

I dont remember the rules but they had so many damn krootox with krootox guns, and the wargear for the characters was crazy.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I face necrons alot and while i admit its disheartening to see them all get back up after you deal a stupid amount of wounds i have never seen them as cheesy or noob worthy. They are a power gamer army, no doubt about that since there is very little conversion worth there and if you go with the standard silver colour scheme you can churn out enitre units in one day (my mate does it all the time  ) 

If you want a noob army face an iron warriors obliterator army.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The fact that a thing is possible does not mean it is the status quo. By your definition every army is cheesy as there are reasons to not convert anything and you can paint anything quickly and simply.

If anything the Necrons are an extremist army. They are quick to assemble and paint is simplistic fashion, but take truly heroic efforts to convert well, thus appealing to both extremes.


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

now that you mention it im happy the necrons are so cheesy because now all the little kids do them instead of space marines so space marines are less nooby


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Death company (New+Old Rules!) they are a bit over the top, although with the new rules the rest of the list Isn't anywhere near as Impressive.
Also not really a unit as such but tooled up Siren Lords are a pain.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

imperial gurad armies with 2 leman russes and every unit with plasma gun and lascannon it pisses me off a treat.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> imperial gurad armies with 2 leman russes and every unit with plasma gun and lascannon it pisses me off a treat.


only 2 lemans?? :lol:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Lord Sinkoran said:
> 
> 
> > imperial gurad armies with 2 leman russes and every unit with plasma gun and lascannon it pisses me off a treat.
> ...


yes only 2 they have a unit of veterans with 3 maelta guns in it instaed.


----------



## purerockfury (Apr 8, 2007)

well anything eldar is noob. in my experience it's not the army itself that is the biggest problem but the people who play them. they think nothing can beat them and that they paint the best there ever was. there were 2 eldar players in the same league i played in a few years ago that lived up to my generalization perfectly.

the first being a female that even before seeing my army was telling me the rules of the game and her army. she pretty much looked down at me through the whole set up process even having the balls to tell me how i should set up and what i should do. by the end of the game i had lost one unit of grey hunters and she had not one model on the board. oh the game lasted only 4 turns. all i said at the end was "who knew i could play".

on the necron front. necrons to the average 40k player who plays in local stores in leagues or the occasional store tournament, the army is broke. to a veteran player who's played in gt's and the like the army is defeatable and in some cases easily. in the right hands the army is virtually indestructable with units that can make mince meat and scrap metal of your army. in the average player's hands they are destroyed easily usually due to the player not knowing the rules of the army as good as they should. that damned orb needs to go.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

my feelings;

1) slaanesh 'siren' daemon bombs... unless you're playing a grey knight or black templar army w/purge the witch vow, you acctually can't do anything to the lord...
then hoards of rending daemonettes show up and assault you before you get a chance to shoot.

2) 'uberfied daemon princes. it's not they're invincible in any way, simply that they've become a very cheap tactic for things like daemon bombing and/or 1st turn charges...

3) 6-9 oblit + 2 defiler w/indirect fire + 2 preds w/twin las & heavy bolter sponsons = lots of pain...
again, this army usually is lead by the 1st turn assault 'uber prince from hell and contains as many 6-man las/plas squads as point dictate.

4) SIGAFH guard armies. basically the reason jervis made lascannons so damn expensive! nothing but a pure sit and shoot las/plas gunline backed up by 3 russes or say 2 russes + indicrect bassie...

5) ass-can smurf armies... especially a lysander's wing army! i am so sick of little 9 year old toe-rags who get their parents to buy them 5 boxes of termies & 9 tornados, then just spray everything black, paint the guns silver and say 'counts as' imp fists!!!

6) players who claim to play a themed force and really don't.
for example, guard players who say they play drop troops when infact the only things they deep strike are 2 special weapon squads, but of corse they still have loads of tanks and the big gunline... (a real personal pet peeve for myself as a play a proper drop troops force!)
same goes for forces such as devastator/ordinance heavy blood angels w/no assault troops beyond the death company?!

7) worst of all; any army played by a player who only 'glances' over the rules and thus makes so many dumb and blatant mistakes it stops being funny! things like;
- a khorne lord w/'zerker glaive + d.speed or else taking 110-130+pts of daemonic wargear...
- trying to summon 1st turn using the daemon icon that's been infiltrated 12" from your lines...
- taking 'free' aspiring champs for favoured units in non-cult armies...
- giving cult special icons like the banner of rage to every IC/aspiring champ...
- tau battlesuits with about 5 or more weapon/support systems...
- taking multiples of 0-1 or 1 units such as multiple command platoons in a guard army...
- taking equipment doctrines like carapace armour and giving it to only 2 squads...
not to mention all the other little basic game rules mistakes they make because again they've failed to read beyond the first sentance and/or the to-hit/wound charts!

cheers!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

:lol: 

Sounds like you've had some rough times, 626!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with only giving an equipment doctrine to one or two squads. It's a waste of a doctrine point, but there's no rule against it. 

I agree with you on the "toe rags". I hate people who don't paint their armies period. I mean, the occasional proxy game to try a new idea is cool, and as long as you're clearly making progress on your models, you're okay in my book. But it really bugs me when people don't bother to paint them, and then try and make all of us who do look like:

A: Overacheivers, with our 3 color schemes and basic highlights. *gasp*

B: Zealots who think the game is all about painting.

C: Bastards when we say we expect at least a semi-painted army to play against.

D: All of the above.


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

uberschveinen said:


> Mmm, nothing like those vaccums for making decisions.
> 
> Seriously, get with the metagame. If Necrons are as broken as every toss and his dog seems to think, why aren't they obliterating at the tournament scene? Why? Because the Codex consists of 5.8 playable units. You have one real choice for each slot. That choice does one, or if you're lucky, a whopping _two_ things. You have to spend a minimum of five hundred points just to be able to play the game. You have the Phase Out rule, and you tell me any other army that LOSES THE GAME as a result of what most people would see as the average finishing point of an objectiveless game. You have to play the balancing act between numbers and strength in a way no other army list has to. finally, and most severe of all, your enemy will know exactly what you are playing as soon as they hear the word Necrons. Against Marines of both types, all you know is AP3. Against Guard, you know they'll have a number of tanks and lots of things which may do anything. Againts Necrons, a decent player can probably predict their army list to within 15% of its points value.
> 
> You tell me the other army that has to deal with this, and I'll give them the powerful units.


i agree. they may be the supreme masters of the universe, but GW hasn't realised it yet, it seems.:angry:


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

anathema said:


> Have I clicked on Warseer by mistake?


no. you have not.


----------

